# How do you remove Thermoflex plus



## newtechsigns (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi new to the forum after making a cock up. i heat pressed my image to a t-shirt using thermoflex plus and my wifey didnt weed it properly so it left a few lines that she missed.

is there a way to remove the transfer from the shirt? 

thanks

Barry


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

try a heat gun or acetone and water mixed(spay on the back of design to desolve glue) the heat gun will work, but be careful not to scorch the shirt.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Was just geting ready to ask this question, does anyone know if this works?


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone had to remove this?


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've just simply heated the design back up to the temp I originally pressed it and used tweezers to remove any stray vinyl pieces that don't belong. 

If you are removing the entire graphic, the adhesive will leave marks on the substrate.


----------

